# Healthy and meat



## CathyMolina68 (Jul 28, 2018)

*NHỮNG LÝ DO BẠN NÊN VAY TÍN CHẤP NGÂN HÀNG ĐỂ GIẢI QUYẾT NHU CẦU TIÊU DÙNG*​
Nhắc đến vay tiền ngân hàng hẳn là nhiều người sẽ nghĩ ngay đến gói vay thế chấp rất thông dụng với đại da số người dân Việt Nam. Vay thế chấp là hình thức bạn phải cầm cố một tài sản có gí trị nào đó cho ngân hàng để vay được một số tiền nhất định dựa vào tài sản thế chấp. Bạn có thể thế chấp bằng xe, nhà, sổ đỏ,… Với gói vay thế chấp lãi vay khá là ưu đãi tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng đủ điều kiện để vay được hình thức này. Với hình thức vay thế chấp hầu hết các ngân hàng đều đưa ra điều kiện chặt chẽ, hồ sơ thủ tục khá phức tạp do vây có không ít khách hàng cảm thấy ngại khi vay hình thức này. Nắm bắt được vấn đề đó các ngân hàng đã cho ra đời gói 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*Vay tín chấp ngân hàng thủ tục nhanh chóng, đơn giản lãi suất thấp nhất* giúp khách hàng nhanh chóng giải quyết các nhu cầu tiêu dùng của bản thân và gia đình.

Vay tín chấp là hình thức vay tiền mặt không cần tài sản thế chấp, không cần người thân bảo lãnh đang được rất nhiều khách hàng tin dụng. Một số lý do giúp bạn có thể an tâm lựa chọn gói vay này là:

Đây là gói vay được đánh giá điều kiện khá dễ dàng, thủ tục đơn giản và thời gian giải ngân nhanh chóng.
Vay tín chấp có rất nhiều hình thức cho bạn lựa chọn.
Vay tín chấp là sản phẩm được phát triển bởi các ngân hàng, tổ chức lớn có uy tín trên thị trường tín dụng do vậy khi vay bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng và dịch vụ.
Vay tín chấp phù hợp với những khách hàng cần số tiền tương đối nhỏ, nhanh chóng để phục vụ cho nhu cầu tiêu dùng. Vì so với vay thế chấp các khoản vay tín chấp thường không lớn do vậy các khách hàng thường không muốn mang tài sản có giá trị của mình ra thế chấp. Hơn nữa thời gian để vay được hình thức thế chấp tương đối lâu từ thời gian làm hồ sơ, thẩm định hồ sơ cho đến thời gian giải ngân.
Khi sử dụng dịch vụ hồ sơ vay vốn của bạn hoàn toàn được bảo mật tuyệt đối và bạn cũng không cần cung cấp mục đích vay vốn với khách hàng do bên cho vay họ quan tâm đến khả năng hoàn trả khoản vay của bạn hơn là mục đích vay vốn.





_Vay tín chấp là hình thức vay vốn đơn giản đang được khách hàng ưa chuộng_​
*#1 Vay Tiền Nhanh - Vay Vốn Ngân Hàng Lãi Suất Thấp Nhất [2019]*






 hiện nay có rât nhiều hình thức cho bạn lựa chọn: vay theo bảng lương, theo chứng minh nhân dân, giấy đăng ký xe, hóa đơn tiền điện, giấy phép kinh doanh, sổ hộ khẩu, hợp đồng bảo hiểm nhân thọ, sim điện thoại … Điều kiện vay vốn của các hình thức này nhìn chúng khá đơn giản và phù hợp với hầu hết đối tượng khách hàng có nhu cầu. Cụ thể điều kiện của các gói vay như sau:

Vay theo bảng lương: Muốn vay gói này bạn phải có thu nhập ổn định hằng tháng trên 3 triệu đồng được chứng minh bằng bảng sao kê lương 3 tháng gần nhất. Ngoài ra bạn còn phải cung cấp hợp đồng lao động vẫn còn hiệu lực giữa bạn và đơn vị công tác. Trong trường hợp không có hợp đồng lao động thì phải có giấy xác nhận của công ty. Với gói vay này bạn làm việc tại các công ty lớn hoặc cơ quan nhà nước thì lãi suất càng được ưu đãi.

Vay theo hóa đơn tiền điện: Yêu cầu của gói vay này là hóa đơn tiền điện 3 tháng gần nhất phải trên 200 ngàn đồng. Số tiền được hỗ trợ sẽ tùy thuộc vào số tiền điện mà bạn phải đóng. Cụ thể như sau: Bạn vay được tối đa 50 triệu nếu hóa đơn điện 3 tháng gần nhất trên 1 triệu đồng, vay được tối đa 30 triệu đồng nếu hóa đơn tiền điện 3 tháng gần nhất trên 550 ngàn đồng, vay tối đa 20 triệu nếu hóa đơn tiền điện 3 tháng gần nhất trên 200 ngàn đồng.

Vay theo hợp đồng bảo hiểm nhân thọ: Gói vay này yêu cầu khách hàng phải có hợp đồng bảo hiểm nhân thọ đóng phí trên 1 năm với mức phí mỗi tháng trên 3 triệu đồng.

Vay theo sim điện thoại: Gói vay này yêu cầu sim điện thoại phải đăng ký tên của khách hàng muốn vay vốn và thời gian đăng ký là trên 1 năm. Sim phải là thuê bao đến từ 3 nhà mạng: viettel, vinaphone, mobiphone. Và tốt hơn hết là sim của bạn phải có một khoản tiền nhất định để chứng minh bạn vẫn thường xuyên sử dụng sim tăng độ tin cậy với ngân hàng.





_Vay tín chấp có nhiều hình thức cho khách hàng thoải mái lựa chọn_​
Trên đây là điều kiện của một vài gói vay thông dụng nhất. Ngoài ra bạn có thể tham khảo thêm thông tin tại 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*Cho vay tín chấp ngân hàng* để biết thêm về các gói vay, lãi suất, ưu đãi khi vay và thủ tục cần chuẩn bị. Hãy tìm hiểu thật kĩ và chọn cho mình gói vay phù hợp giải quyết nhanh chóng các vấn đề tài chính của bạn một cách nhanh nhất nhé.


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 28, 2018)

breathing air in small amounts over a long period probably causes cancer....


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 28, 2018)

People who believe what they read about food often develop eating disorders and go slightly (or completely) nuts. I know many of them, and even have a few in my extended family. <sigh>

My advice?

Ask your doctor this question, and don't believe anything you read in the press. If you do read press stories, here is what you'll find:

_You'll find plenty of articles that say drinking coffee *causes cancer*.

You'll find plenty of articles that say drinking coffee is *good for you* and reduces heart disease._​
Which do you believe???

Take those two sentences above and substitute alcohol, meat, dairy, sugar, fat of any kind, and on and on and on.

Except for smoking cigarettes, there aren't many lifestyle choices that are going to ruin your health for sure, but a lot depends on your unique physiological makeup. After all, some people really are allergic to peanuts, and will die if they eat them. I am sure that other foods will cause you problems, but don't hurt me at all, and vice versa.

I eat pretty much anything, drink a little, have a cup of coffee in the morning, and don't think about what is good or bad for me for even one second. I don't know if this is the healthiest for my body, but it sure as heck keeps me from mentally going bonkers trying to sort out all the load of horse manure that gets printed in the papers every day about one food that is magically going to cure everything that ails me, and another that is going to eventually kill me.

So, here is my take on your specific question:

_Something is going to kill you eventually. Might as well be bacon.
_​_._


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2018)

One word!
MODERATION!!
Al


----------

